
Building Web Apps with ASP.NET Core and DotVVM - tomasherceg
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/article/building-web-apps-with-asp-net-core-and-dotvvm/
======
Hacker1235
I think it's great idea write web app without tunns of javascript

------
Hacker1235
I think it is great idea. It looks like simple framework for web app

